
Installing Linux on a $95 Onda Windows10 Tablet - wolframio
http://hackernoon.com/installing-ubuntu-mint-linux-on-onda-820w-tablet-727747a376b
======
nathanfa
It's quite sad that with the power of today's mobile devices (multicore 1GHz+
CPUs, GPUs, 2Gb+ RAM) we still don't have linux support without the need to
resort on "hacks".

